# htaccess logout



## js-mueller (5. September 2002)

Hi 

ich hoffe das ich jetzt nicht in falsche Forum schreib 
Also ich hab eine Frage zu .htaccess. Ich habe bei dem Server Konfigurationstool confixx die funktion _logout_ gesehn. Wenn man dort auf _logout_ drückt bekommt man wieder den einloggen bildschrim zu sehn. Wie kann ich sowetwas erstellen?


----------



## Biohazard (7. September 2002)

also mir ist nich tbekannt das es sowas gibt ????


wenn doch bin ich auch gespannt

ciao biohazard


----------



## Adam Wille (7. September 2002)

Hoi,

also du kannst nicht einfach auf die Start-URL zurückverweisen, schätze ich.

Willst du also vorher einen LogOut des Users vornehmen lassen, dann google mal ein bisschen mit "htaccess" und "logout" rum, ich habe afaik auch schon 'ne ausreichende Antwort gefunden, wenn auch in Englisch.

Geist


----------



## js-mueller (8. September 2002)

mir hatte wer was mit header setze gestaz weiss aber net wie das funzen soll. Und im google find ich leider auc hnichts.
Aber gehn muss sowas. Im confixx geht es ja auch


----------



## Adam Wille (8. September 2002)

> mir hatte wer was mit header setze gestaz





> Und im google find ich leider auc hnichts.


'nen Ansatz

Geist


----------



## js-mueller (8. September 2002)

Jo zuschnell getippt, da kann sowas passieren *g*
Ähm versteht wer den Link. Ich kapier d anet was ich machen soll damit ich mich ausloggen kann


----------



## Neurodeamon (10. September 2002)

Ähm...

wo ist das problem? einfach einen link anlegen der außerhalb der htaccess geschützten verzeichnisse liegt und fertig 

aufwändigere logins arbeiten mit cookies, die dann über den logoutlink gelöscht werden und danach auf eine neue seite umleiten.

das geht ganz gut mit php.


Weitere Informationen dazu:

http://www.php-center.de/de-html-manual/features.http-auth.html 

Das Problem ist das nicht jeder Browser die Authentifizierungsdaten löscht. Das kann man Umgehen indem man mit einem speziellen link falsche Benutzerdaten eingibt, die auf eine 401 seite verweisen (also arbeiten die meiten logouts mit einer absichtlich hervorgerufenen fehlermeldung  )

die 401 fehlermeldungen kann man für jeden ordner einstellen.

Angenommen das geschützte Verzeichnis sieht so aus:

*http://www.deinedomain.tld/deinverzeichnis/*

ein logoutlink würde demnach so aussehen:

*http://keinuser:keinuser@deinedomain.tld/deinverzeichnis/*

der user: "einuser" darf aber nicht existieren, was automatisch auf eine fehlerseite umleitet, die du natürlich als abschiedsseite einstellen kannst.

das "einloggen" als keinuser geht wie beabsichtigt schief, weil die daten nicht existieren -> im browser werden die gespeicherten logindaten gelöscht (es kann pro adresse nur ein gespeicherter benutzer existieren) und der benutzer muß sich beim nächsten login wieder einloggen, da er von uns mit den "falschen Benutzerdaten" ausgeloggt wurde.

Viel glück


----------

